
Three Questions About Each Bug You Find - prakash
http://www.multicians.org/thvv/threeq.html
======
lupin_sansei
This is like the "5 Whys" approach that Toyota developed:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys>

~~~
KB
Interesting. I was under the impression the "5 Whys" were a convention created
by the Six Sigma process... Instead they merely adopted it.

------
kylec
As the old adage goes, "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure", and
it's especially pertinent when it comes to software bugs. The first two
questions are OK, but to any experienced coder they are automatically
considered part of fixing the bug and not afterthoughts. The third question,
"What should I do to prevent bugs like this?", is especially important because
once you learn to identify where and how bugs can occur you can markedly
decrease their occurrence, which makes everyone involved happier.

------
narag
I found this article and some others from the same guy eight or nine years
ago. I lost the links and had tried very hard to find them again without any
luck. The name got confused with Don van Vliet in my mind. In particular I
loved this piece: <http://www.multicians.org/andre.html> because something
very similar happened to me at the time. Thank you very much to prakash for
bringing it back to me :-)

------
sdurkin
Number 3 is especially relevant. It gives weight to the adage that "Success is
learning to improve with each failure."

Whenever I make a mistake, especially a big one, I like to stop and think, "is
this mistake a result of process. Is there an improvement or a best practice I
could follow?"

------
Flemlord
Simplistic for an experienced developer. But this is the approach I find
myself taking when I'm working with an inexperienced programmer or intern. It
helps to ask "why" over and over.

